# طلب لحن اطاى بارثينوس مكتوب و مسموع



## KirollosMagdy (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مساء الخير
لو سمحتم انا عاوز لحن اطاى بارثينوس مكتوب و مسموع و شكرا
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*اطاى بارثينوس

او

اطاي بارثينوس
​*


----------

